# How late for a cut down split?



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The ideal time was two weeks before the flow, which is probably past. At this point I would probably just do an even split. and you are rapidly approaching when it will be too late to let them raise their own queen.


----------



## whoisjohngalt (Jul 5, 2014)

Thanks for the response. So split off the now capped queen cells? Or is it too late to do that?


----------

